# MP Rotator Overspray



## natedogg (8 mo ago)

Hey all!

Do any of you have trouble with overspray on the MP Rotators?

They seem to take a while to spin up to their full distance, so all of my heads end up spraying off the lawn to "spin up" as the streams get started.


----------



## spaceman_spiff (Feb 5, 2021)

Yeah, they definitely seem to take 10-15 degrees to get full distance. I adjust the arc to start a bit earlier and just live with a bit of water on the sidewalk. Whatever. Since the PR is low on them, it typically just wets the sidewalk without having a river go down the gutters.


----------



## natedogg (8 mo ago)

Yeah that is my experience as well. It doesn't get too crazy or really put down too much water outside the zones. Guess I can live with it as less is misting off in my experience, and I had to cycle and soak pretty aggressively when I had the spray nozzles attached.

Wondering if it makes sense to just move to full Rotors instead. My issue is my lawn is 21' x 66', so I technically have 22' between heads, and if I have them go head to head then I get a little overspray on the edges. But I'd probably end up with less overall overspray since I wouldn't need them to spin up/down outside of the lawn.

Would you all recommend just going to something like the I-20s as opposed to the MPRs?


----------

